# TSP for creosote cleaning?



## FiremanBob (Jan 4, 2008)

Have read the threads about those creosote-cleaning sticks and TSP. My first thought was to save $$ by using boxed TSP in the fire. But nearly all the product sold as TSP isn't actually tri-sodium phosphate, it's some kind of metallic sodium compound. I'm guessing that that isn't the right stuff.  What is a good brand of real TSP that I could find to treat my stove?


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Jan 4, 2008)

The can on our hearth is Red Devil TSP/90... and yes.. no phosphates.


----------



## mikeathens (Jan 4, 2008)

is there any proof that that stuff works?  why not just sweep the chinney?


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike from Athens said:
			
		

> is there any proof that that stuff works?  why not just sweep the chinney?



It works for us.  We burn a dragon so there is some gooey buildup on the upper flue, but it never gets more than the thickness of a fingernail and we burn 24/7.  Does a nice job on the inside of the box too, so the night before we do a thorough cleaning we pop a coffee measuring spoon amount on top of a log.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Most of that stuff turns the creosote into hard/crumbly stuff that actually fall off the liner/flue by itself.  Read the instruction on some packages.  I use some a week or so prior to chimney cleaning and it works great.


----------



## mmichaud (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a powered product about once a week in my woodstove. It seems to keep everything clean. I just went up on the roof to double check my chimney and it was not bad. The last three feet of the chimney had very little creosote that was burnt off. I ran the brush down once and everything was gone. I believe the product keeps everything loose and you can brush it out very easy. I believe the product is made by red devil. You can buy it at Menard's, Lowes and Home Depot.


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep... anti-soot/creosote products sold by Rutland and others do a good job IMHO.  If you look at their FDA submittal sheets they state that Sodium-phosphate Tribase is their primary ingrediant.  The only ones that I would be wary of are the furnace (gas/oil) additives that contain Copper or Copper-sulfates.  If you run a Cat I would be circumspect due to possible metal additives.


----------



## Beanscoot (Jan 5, 2008)

You should be able to find real live TSP at a hardware store or paint store.  I have some that came in a little milk-type carton from the paint store (it's used to clean walls before painting).  Unfortunately sellers sometimes play the game of listing the ingredient(s) in products in a kind of obfuscatory way.  Like "sodium phosphate, tribasic".  Well that would be TSP.
      I've also seen this one:  "Dimethyl methane" - translation - propane.


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Jan 5, 2008)

Beanscoot,

Here in the States we have a difficult time with true phosphates, they are a No-No as per water pollution. I'm no chemist but I think the Tri-Based phosphates are less hazardous and acceptable.

I have used TSP in the old form and the new, and it is a superior cleaning solution whether cleaning the interior of a stove/flue, or washing down walls and cabinets with a residue free result. 

We have lots of cleaning supplies in our homes, but most of them are just chlorine, ammonia or TSP based. We spend a fortune for the name brand 'new and improved' cleaning solutions... but stick with the basics and you can't go wrong... Unless you mix them all together....BANG!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2008)

Any chemical engineers out there? What do you think the effect of these agents in the fire would be on the ceramic fiber baffles in a lot of EPA non-cats?


----------



## JimWalshin845 (Jan 6, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Any chemical engineers out there? What do you think the effect of these agents in the fire would be on the ceramic fiber baffles in a lot of EPA non-cats?



I know the product from Rutland has quite a bit of silica in it, propably to slow down the burning process, and the TSP out of the box has a pretty fast vaporization rate.  

We got 2 of the anti-creosote logs and will be using one as our last burn before we head south to Florida.  We usually come back late February for a week or two so will check how it did on the chimney 1st thing.  The 'logs' work over time so hopefully will just have crust/residue left.

I know the 'Cat' manufacturers really don't want anything except wood burned and I haven't seen them endorse any chemical product as per cleaning the system.

For what it is worth, the log is CSIA approved.


----------

